# Zweite Identität



## Earny (1 September 2008)

Hallo, 
ich hätte da mal ein Problem. Nicht jeder soll wissen, dass ich hier im Forum gelegentlich mal dumme Fragen stelle. 
Deshalb: Darf man sich in diesem Forum auch mit einer zweiten Identität anmelden.
Dann kann man intelligente Fragen bzw. Antworten unter der ersten Identität stellen bzw. geben und dumme oder saudumme Fragen unter der zweiten Identität stellen.
Die Frage ist ernst gemeint. Ich habe nichts Schlimmes vor.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Markus (1 September 2008)

da dass hier wohl mit abstand die "saudummste" frage war, hat sich das doch eigentlich erledigt...


----------



## forendiva (1 September 2008)

Es gibt wirklich wenige, die sich eine zweite Identität leisten können!


----------



## Ralle (1 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> da dass hier wohl mit abstand die "saudummste" frage war, hat sich das doch eigentlich erledigt...



Gröl, das ist wirklich kaum zu toppen *ROFL*! Earnie, ist das schon dein Zweitaccount oder kommt es etwa noch besser, wenn du diesen erst hast?

PS: Nein wir mögen eigentlich Zweitaccounts nicht so richtig leiden, sollte doch jeder zu dem stehen, was ihn ausmacht und da gehören auch mal dumme Fragen und Fehler dazu. Sowas macht ja nun wirklich nichts.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 September 2008)

Das mit dem Zweitaccount kann auch schiefgehen. Auf diese Idee kamen auch schon andere und haben dann aber im Zweitaccount mit dem Erstaccountnamen unterschrieben. SDG


----------



## Cerberus (2 September 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Nein wir mögen eigentlich Zweitaccounts nicht so richtig leiden, sollte doch jeder zu dem stehen, was ihn ausmacht und da gehören auch mal dumme Fragen und Fehler dazu. Sowas macht ja nun wirklich nichts.



*ACK*Also ich bin auch voll gegen Zweitaccounts! Soll doch jeder zu sich selbst stehen und sich nicht hinter irgendwelchen Zweit-, Dritt- oder anderen Accounts verstecken!!


----------



## maweri (2 September 2008)

Wie heißt es doch so schön:
Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten!

Schlimm find ich nur, wenn die Fragen einfach gestellt werden ohne daß man sich vorher mal eigene Gedanken gemacht hat.
So nach dem Motto: Wie schalte ich eine SPS ein?

Gruß
SPS-Gott...äh,..maweri


----------



## johnij (2 September 2008)

*mmmh*

Morgeeeeeeehn,
@forumdiva (likes u ), ich hatte nie gedacht, dass du noch lebst.
Es ist schön dass du wieder hier bist (obwohl ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass Du ein 2 tes Account hast )
@earny: Du brauchst net zu fragen wegen einem zweiten Account.
 Du kannst dir es einfach anlegen . Punkt
Ich nehme an, du fragst nicht deinen Chef nach seiner Meinung, wenn du 
die Fa. wechseln willst 
Was meinst Du mit dummen bzw. intelligenten Fragen???

Hallo..!!!!! es gibt keine dumme Fragen.Dumm ist nicht zu fragen , wenn man nicht weiß.
Jeder Anfänger braucht eine (Anlaufzeit) bevor er irgendwann in der Lage ist, seinen eigenen Kram selbst zu erledigen ohne jegliche Fremdhilfe.
PS: man lernt nie aus


----------



## Perfektionist (2 September 2008)

ja, manchmal liebäugle ich auch damit, mal mit Beitragszähler 1 einen Thread zu starten ...


godi schrieb:


> Naja wenn du immer nur so sehr allgemeine Fragen hast...
> 
> godi


... aber bisher ist es mir gelungen, zu meiner Erstidentität zu stehen ...

@ godi: Danke nochmals für Deinen Kommentar damals - ich lache noch heute drüber :s18: (über mich)


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ja, manchmal liebäugle ich auch damit, mal mit Beitragszähler 1 einen Thread zu starten ...
> 
> ... aber bisher ist es mir gelungen, zu meiner Erstidentität zu stehen ...
> 
> @ godi: Danke nochmals für Deinen Kommentar damals - ich lache noch heute drüber :s18: (über mich)



Wie sagt ein KI bei Perry Rhodan immer?

"Das wüßte ich aber!"


----------



## Perfektionist (2 September 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wie sagt ein KI bei Perry Rhodan immer?
> 
> "Das wüßte ich aber!"


 
jetzt hab ich mal einen Google-Schnellkurs für Perry Rhodan gebraucht (nein, ich frage jetzt weder meinen Bruder noch meinen Schwager danach - ich könnte für dumm gehalten werden  )

soviel hab ich jetzt schon mal verstanden:


> Die Frage, ob hier noch von »Pseudo« (griechisch für »Unwahrheit, Täuschung«, also dem Schein nach) die Rede sein kann, wollte keiner der ursprünglichen Konstrukteure beantworten. Die Solaner, die viele Jahrhunderte an Bord des Generationenschiffes lebten, dürften sicher weniger zimperlich gewesen sein: Für sie besaß SENECA eine »Seele«, war Herz und Hirn der SOL, ein Freund, dem man sogar seine Schrullen nicht absprach (»Das wüßte ich aber ...«). Wie individuell und selbst-bewußt SENECA trotz seiner Basisprogramme letztlich ist, könnte Perry Rhodan unter Umständen rasch vor Augen geführt bekommen, dann nämlich, wenn eine syntronische Aufrüstung auf Camelot erwogen wird – und SENECA sich weigert, das mit sich machen zu lassen ...


Quelle:
http://www.prtf.de/daten/comment/prc-1961.htm


----------



## Ralle (2 September 2008)

@Perfektionist

Da warst du aber wirklich schnell! Hut ab!


----------



## Earny (2 September 2008)

Hallo,
wie Ihr seht, ist es mir problemlos gelungen, eine dumme Frage zu stellen. Womit die weit verbreitete Meinung, dass es keine dummen Fragen sondern nur dumme Antworten gäbe, widerlegt ist.
Übrigends die Antwort auf die Frage "Was ist eine dumme Frage?" ist ganz einfach: Es ist eine Frage, die man besser nicht gestellt hätte.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Markus (2 September 2008)

Earny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie Ihr seht, ist es mir problemlos gelungen, eine dumme Frage zu stellen...


 
und?
wars schlimm?
ne - also, dann braucht du doch auch keinen zweitacc 

also ich benutze auch nur einen acc für alle fragen und komentare, und da sind manchmal auch recht doofe sachen dabei...

sie es so - ist der ruf erst rouiniert, dann lebt sichs völlig ungeniert!


----------



## nobug (2 September 2008)

*gibts doch frei haus....*

ausserdem gibts den zweitacc doch *zensiert* frei haus 


mfg 
repök


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 September 2008)

*Perpedummdumm Mobile ;-)*



Earny schrieb:


> ...Dann kann man intelligente Fragen bzw. Antworten unter der ersten Identität stellen bzw. geben und dumme oder saudumme Fragen unter der zweiten Identität stellen...


Ich würde mir lieber eine zweite Identität zulegen, die meine saudummen Fragen der ersten Identität beantworten könnte. Das wäre dann so etwas wie ein Perpedummdumm Mobile. Und das, liebe Artgenossen, das würde ich mir patentieren lassen  .

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (2 September 2008)

*Patent ?*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir lieber eine zweite Identität zulegen, die meine saudummen Fragen der ersten Identität beantworten könnte.



Auch das hatten wir hier schon, also das wird nichts mit dem Patent  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## nobug (2 September 2008)

niedlich ...
gruß, kermit


----------



## zotos (2 September 2008)

*;o(*



			
				sps-kokolores schrieb:
			
		

> Sie wurden aus folgendem Grund gesperrt:
> *****************************
> Ende der Sperre: Nie


 

Schade ;o(


----------



## Markus (2 September 2008)

nobug schrieb:


> ausserdem gibts den zweitacc doch *zensiert* frei haus
> 
> 
> mfg
> repök


 

sowas kenne ich nur von pornoseiten, schön das sich das forum ähnlicher beliebtheit freuen darf...


----------



## kermit (2 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> sowas kenne ich nur von pornoseiten, schön das sich das forum ähnlicher beliebtheit freuen darf...





> *[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Warum du kein SPS Programmierer sein willst[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- du hast bizarre Arbeitszeiten[/FONT]
> ...


gruß, kermit

EDIT: jetzt hat er grad hier fertig gelesen - kann ich ja wieder den zensierten Link hier rein stellen: www.lassdenquatschsonstschneidichdirdieeierab.de


----------



## Question_mark (2 September 2008)

*Gggrrgg*

Hallo,



			
				kermit schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich ja wieder den zensierten Link hier rein stellen:



ich denke mal, gleich kommt ein Storch, der wird den Link wieder zensieren und den kleinen Frosch fressen *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (2 September 2008)

*Kick*

Hallo,

so ganz nebenbei, habe nun mal die Dinger (sogar nobug und Onkel Dago waren dabei), bei bugmenot.com rausgeschossen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## kermit (3 September 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> ... www.lassdenquatschsonstschneidichdirdieeierab.de
> ---
> _Geändert von Markus__ (Heute um 00:13 Uhr)._





Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> ich denke mal, gleich kommt ein Storch, der wird den Link wieder zensieren und den kleinen Frosch fressen *ROFL*
> ...


 
Supergröl!!!!!*ROFL*

Luft, Luft! ich kann nicht mehr .... oK, bin ja schon wieder brav


----------



## Question_mark (3 September 2008)

*CO² nötig, kein Problem*

Hallo,



			
				kermit schrieb:
			
		

> Luft, Luft! ich kann nicht mehr ....



Wie hättest Du es gerne, also reinen Sauerstoff oder Mund-zu-Mund Beatmung von Markus *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (3 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...oder Mund-zu-Mund Beatmung von Markus *ROFL*
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark


 
aber nur wenn du mir versprichst das danach aus dem hässlichen frosch eine dickbetittete geile nymphomane wird...
oder eben bier...


----------



## Question_mark (3 September 2008)

*Frosch odere Nymphomanin ?*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur wenn du mir versprichst das danach aus dem hässlichen frosch eine dickbetittete geile nymphomane wird...
> oder eben bier...



Ich werde Dir nichts versprechen. Wenn Du auf einen Frosch trittst, quietscht es ganz fürchterlich und der Frosch ist Fratze ...
Wenn Du eine dickbetittete geile Nymphomanin vögelst, quietscht es auch ganz fürchterlich, aber im allgemeinen wird Sie es mit einem glücklichen Lächeln im Gesicht überleben. Also lass den Frosch in Ruhe, wir sind doch human *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (3 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> wir sind doch human


 
das mit dem "froschaufblasen" war DEINE idee


----------



## Question_mark (3 September 2008)

*Hol mal die Luftpumpe raus ...*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem "froschaufblasen" war DEINE idee



Das Aufblasen machst Du aber selber. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass im Forum eine Inbetriebsetzerin dazu bereit wäre 

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat Miss Piggy wenn sie zwei grüne Bällchen in der Hand hat?
Kermits ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Perfektionist (4 September 2008)

darf man sich dann wenigstens für dumme Antworten einen Zweitaccount zulegen?


johnij schrieb:


> Das mit
> SLD 3 ist auch möglich
> 
> oder
> ...


----------



## afk (4 September 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> darf man sich dann wenigstens für dumme Antworten einen Zweitaccount zulegen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie ? Was ?
Steckst Da etwa Du dahinter ??? :sm6:

Gruß Axel 
*ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (4 September 2008)

afk schrieb:


> Wie ? Was ?
> Steckst Da etwa Du dahinter ??? :sm6:
> 
> Gruß Axel
> *ROFL*


um derartigen Stuss zu verzapfen - ne, dafür reicht mein Horizont nicht


----------



## johnij (4 September 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> darf man sich dann wenigstens für dumme Antworten einen Zweitaccount zulegen?


 
dumm ist wenn man schweigt.
Dass man Fehler begeht ist normal
ICH BIN EIN ENTWICKLER (Hochsprachen) .Das Forum hier ist nur eine Abwechslung für mich, damit man bissel von der SPS hat.

Für Typen wie 4L....... : FICK DICH :::::::::::
Und Du Herr Admi kannst du mich jetzt sperren

:sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6::sc6:


----------



## vierlagig (4 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Für Typen wie 4L....... : FICK DICH :::::::::::



was hab ich jetz schon wieder damit zu tun?
es ist zwar allgemein bekannt, dass du mir auf den zeiger gehst, aber als dumm hab ich dich nicht bezeichnet ... das würde auch gar nicht passen, ist ein viel zu schwaches adjektiv für deine "art" hier umzugehen


----------



## Perfektionist (4 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> dumm ist wenn man schweigt.
> ...





Junior schrieb:


> Es ist besser zu schweigen und als Idiot verdächtigt zu werden, als zu reden und dadurch den Beweis anzutreten.
> ...



quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## Question_mark (4 September 2008)

*Gähn ...*

Hallo,



> Zitat:
> Zitat von johnij
> dumm ist wenn man schweigt.
> ...
> ...



Dann halte doch einfach Dein blödes Maul und gut ist es ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

